# Carved Indian Rosewood turning



## barry richardson (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm gonna put this in the carvers forum, since that's what took most of my time and effort. Actually, hand sanding took most of the time, where's that sander's forum? I turned and hollowed this down through the center. Trued up the turning when it dried, then carved the flutes. Will probably never repeat this design, since I found it so tedious. 10"x15". I bit the bullet and bought an Auriou rasp that really worked well for the carving, hand sanding took forever.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 10


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 6, 2015)

The results are beautiful!!! That looks awesome!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 6, 2015)

stunning barry

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ClintW (Aug 6, 2015)

Wow! The symetry is unreal!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 6, 2015)

Flat out unreal !!!! No way you will recoup your time spent I imagine...........well the gallery might. This is a classy piece all the way Barry !!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 6, 2015)

Barry, THAT IS a gorgeous piece of art for sure. True work of an artisan.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 6, 2015)

Barry, your work continuously blows me away!! That is REALLY, REALLY nice!!!!!!!!!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 6, 2015)

That's really cool, Barry! Lots of work in that piece... That's the kind of thing that gets started but never finished in my shop.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jmurray (Aug 6, 2015)

Amazing as usual, and what a killer piece of wood!


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 7, 2015)

Beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Aug 9, 2015)

Wow, where do you get the time to produce such nice product. I was going to say "you urned a keeper" but thought, better not....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 10, 2015)

Damn Barry - another masterpiece - but it belongs in the turners forum IMO so it will get the exposure to other turners. Most of the turners on the site have not even viewed it, because they don't frequent the carvers forum. I know there is a debate on carved turnings being true turnings but this deserves to be appreciated by turners and fans of turnings. Congrats on another jaw dropping piece.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 10, 2015)

Another masterpiece, no matter where it is posted. That was a LOT of carving more than it looks like. I can see why you want it in the carving forum but I am staying ut of that lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jerry B (Aug 10, 2015)

that is an exceptionally gorgeous looking vessel Barry, should be extremely proud of this one


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 10, 2015)

What did you use for a finish? Thats a whole other level of execution...


----------



## Tim Carter (Aug 10, 2015)

Exceptional piece!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 10, 2015)

Scott I tried to pacify both your desire to have Barry's thread here and his desire to have it in the carver's forum, so I copied the thread in both places.  

It won't update simultaneously though. From this pint on whoever replies over there it will not copy here. Unless we do it manually. At some point we can merge them though and have a ton of fun. 


@NYWoodturner @barry richardson

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 10, 2015)

Very cool Barry!!!


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 10, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Damn Barry - another masterpiece - but it belongs in the turners forum IMO so it will get the exposure to other turners. Most of the turners on the site have not even viewed it, because they don't frequent the carvers forum. I know there is a debate on carved turnings being true turnings but this deserves to be appreciated by turners and fans of turnings. Congrats on another jaw dropping piece.


No problem Scott, where ever you think is best. I usually look at "new post" when I check in, rather than going to a particular forum, but as you say, probably a lot of people don't. About the finish; at the risk of getting beat up by @Mike Jones I used poly.  This rosewood has pretty large pores, so I wanted to fill them. First I used a sludge of danish oil and 4/0 pumice. (it's a traditional grain filling technique I've been playing with) Let it dry for a day and sand it back. In hind site I should have did it one more time, I see a flew patches of pores still. After that I sprayed a coat of clear poly, and the final coat was semi gloss poly. I brain farted and forgot that poly doesn't like rosewood, stays tacky for days, but it does eventually cure. That's where I'm at now. When it is good and cured, I will rub it out with steel wool and buff.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 10, 2015)

Wow ... that's all, just wow ...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Aug 10, 2015)

Awesome, Superb, amazing don't do it justice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WoodLove (Aug 12, 2015)

Another masterpiece from the Rosewood Rembrandt. Superb work Barry!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Aug 13, 2015)

A-maz-ing!


----------

